# Anche Giroud KO. Problema al quadricipite.



## admin (24 Novembre 2021)

Continua l'incredibile serie di infortuni in casa Milan. Anche Giroud costretto ad arrendersi nel corso del match con l'Atletico. Potrebbe trattarsi di un problema al quadricipite.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Novembre 2021)

Complimenti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'incredibile serie di infortuni in casa Milan. Anche Giroud costretto ad arrendersi nel corso del match con l'Atletico. Potrebbe trattarsi di un problema al quadricipite.



L'infortunio non era prevedibile ma estremamente evitabile. 
Qualsiasi allenatore normale avrebbe tolto Giroud al intervallo o entro il 55'. Gia ammonito ha rischiato l'espulsione con 2-3 interventi dove ci poteva stare un secondo giallo. Pessima gestione di Pioli in questo caso e un altro infortunio muscolare. Complimenti!


----------



## Simo98 (24 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> L'infortunio non era prevedibile ma estremamente evitabile.
> Qualsiasi allenatore normale avrebbe tolto Giroud al intervallo o entro il 55'. Gia ammonito ha rischiato l'espulsione con 2-3 interventi dove ci poteva stare un secondo giallo. Pessima gestione di Pioli in questo caso e un altro infortunio muscolare. Complimenti!


Quando la tua squadra è prima in classifica e sta andando benissimo, ma vuoi comunque criticare l'allenatore:


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quando la tua squadra è prima in classifica e sta andando benissimo, ma vuoi comunque criticare l'allenatore:



Ecco, un altro che guarda solo l'oggi é fa finta che sia tutto perfetto. Esattamente come quelli che dicevano "Miracolo Gattuso, siamo 4., state zitti, critiche inutili!"...e poi si sa come é andata a finire.
Perdiamo spesso giocatori per doppia ammonizione. Perche? Perche Pioli non agisce e questo é un difetto che abbiamo gia visto troppe volte.
'Ma siamo prima in classifica!' Ok, siamo perfetti.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Novembre 2021)

Vedi mai Lautaro, Immobile, Abraham, Zapata tolti al 45 perché ammoniti? 


Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ecco, un altro che guarda solo l'oggi é fa finta che sia tutto perfetto. Esattamente come quelli che dicevano "Miracolo Gattuso, siamo 4., state zitti, critiche inutili!"...e poi si sa come é andata a finire.
> Perdiamo spesso giocatori per doppia ammonizione. Perche? Perche Pioli non agisce e questo é un difetto che abbiamo gia visto troppe volte.
> 'Ma siamo prima in classifica!' Ok, siamo perfetti.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'incredibile serie di infortuni in casa Milan. Anche Giroud costretto ad arrendersi nel corso del match con l'Atletico. Potrebbe trattarsi di un problema al quadricipite.


Al 45' era da levare anche per via del giallo ma Pioli è un asino


----------



## Solo (24 Novembre 2021)

Tanto valeva tenersi Marione Mandzukic, bolliti entrambi.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Al 45' era da levare anche per via del giallo ma Pioli è un asino


Vedi mai Lautaro, Immobile, Abraham, Zapata tolti al 45 perché ammoniti?

Pioli ne fa tanti di errori, ma aggrapparsi su questi è stupido


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Pioli asino come non mai a sto giro.
Alla fine è entrato Ibra senza manco scaldarsi per bene, quindi doppio rischio.
Errore di gestione gravissimo, andava cambiato, anche un cieco lo aveva visto.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> L'infortunio non era prevedibile ma estremamente evitabile.
> Qualsiasi allenatore normale avrebbe tolto Giroud al intervallo o entro il 55'. Gia ammonito ha rischiato l'espulsione con 2-3 interventi dove ci poteva stare un secondo giallo. Pessima gestione di Pioli in questo caso e un altro infortunio muscolare. Complimenti!


Ha rischiato non 1, ma 2 volte!!!!


----------



## David Drills (24 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quando la tua squadra è prima in classifica e sta andando benissimo, ma vuoi comunque criticare l'allenatore:


D'altronde è un tifoso da tastiera.


----------



## Giofa (24 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pioli asino come non mai a sto giro.
> Alla fine è entrato Ibra senza manco scaldarsi per bene, quindi doppio rischio.
> Errore di gestione gravissimo, andava cambiato, anche un cieco lo aveva visto.


Quanti allenatori han vinto in casa dell’atletico? Quanti allenatori asini?
Credo comunque che anche Ibra abbia sentito un dolorino sul finale


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quanti allenatori han vinto in casa dell’atletico? Quanti allenatori asini?
> Credo comunque che anche Ibra abbia sentito un dolorino sul finale


Ma è stato un asino e bona, basta scuse per Dio!!!
Ma che diamine!!

E infatti ha sbagliato anche per Ibra, entrato a freddo.
Ha sbagliato due volte!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2021)

Errore incredibile di Pioli.
Rischiavamo di ripetere la stessa partita dell'andata,con Kessie ammonito e subito dopo espulso.

idem oggi con Giroud. 
Ammonito (ammonizione che neanche ci doveva essere,ma vabbè),poi in altre 2 occasioni ha fatto fallo e più volte è entrato in discussione con l'arbitro.
Non doveva neanche entrare nel 2° tempo,invece si è rischiato..alla fine a buttarlo fuori non è stato un secondo cartellino giallo,ma un infortunio.
Evitabile,ora occhio a Ibra che anche lui ha chiuso in sofferenza.

E con rebic fuori 1 mese.......
Rischiamo di giocare con Krunic falso nueve


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma è stato un asino e bona, basta scuse per Dio!!!
> Ma che diamine!!
> 
> E infatti ha sbagliato anche per Ibra, entrato a freddo.
> Ha sbagliato due volte!!



Esoneroh subitoh?


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Esoneroh subitoh?


Non c'entra nulla.

Nel suo topic lo difendo sempre, lunedì dopo la sconfitta con la viola ho detto che non sbaglia mai l'undici iniziale.
Mai.

Quindi cosa scrivi sta provocazione a fare?
Su sto forum proprio non ce la fate: scrivere che ha sbagliato una situazione comportandosi come un asino, non significa che uno lo voglia esonerare.
Mah!!!!


----------



## Giofa (24 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma è stato un asino e bona, basta scuse per Dio!!!
> Ma che diamine!!
> 
> E infatti ha sbagliato anche per Ibra, entrato a freddo.
> Ha sbagliato due volte!!


Ma quali scuse, io ti ho fatto una domanda, non ho trovato nessuna scusa. 
Ha rischiato, sono d’accordo, ma lo ha valutato anche alla luce della condizione di Ibra. Se l’avesse sostituito al 45 e Ibra si fosse rotto dopo 20 minuti chi entrava? A questa domanda non so rispondere ma sono abbastanza certo di alcuni commenti che avrei letto.
Godetevi la vittoria santo cielo


----------



## JoKeR (24 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma quali scuse, io ti ho fatto una domanda, non ho trovato nessuna scusa.
> Ha rischiato, sono d’accordo, ma lo ha valutato anche alla luce della condizione di Ibra. Se l’avesse sostituito al 45 e Ibra si fosse rotto dopo 20 minuti chi entrava? A questa domanda non so rispondere ma sono abbastanza certo di alcuni commenti che avrei letto.
> Godetevi la vittoria santo cielo


Non c'entra nulla sei proprio su una strada sbagliata, sono cose differenti.


----------



## _ET_ (24 Novembre 2021)

Mi sà che si è fatto male pure Ibra.a fine partita dopo 1 contrasto ho avuto la sensazione che gli sia successo qualcosa.apposto insomma.speriamo torni rebic quanto prima


----------



## Kaw (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'incredibile serie di infortuni in casa Milan. Anche Giroud costretto ad arrendersi nel corso del match con l'Atletico. Potrebbe trattarsi di un problema al quadricipite.


Praticamente Ibra e Leao adesso devono giocare sempre, tutte le partite senza cambi.
Impossibile


----------



## mil77 (24 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ecco, un altro che guarda solo l'oggi é fa finta che sia tutto perfetto. Esattamente come quelli che dicevano "Miracolo Gattuso, siamo 4., state zitti, critiche inutili!"...e poi si sa come é andata a finire.
> Perdiamo spesso giocatori per doppia ammonizione. Perche? Perche Pioli non agisce e questo é un difetto che abbiamo gia visto troppe volte.
> 'Ma siamo prima in classifica!' Ok, siamo perfetti.


Per me oggi nel Milan è tutto perfetto, non faccio x nulla finta.. e chi critica Pioli anche oggi x me è prevenuto nei suoi confronti, posto che se siamo questi almeno l'80% del merito è solo suo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quanti allenatori han vinto in casa dell’atletico? Quanti allenatori asini?
> *Credo comunque che anche Ibra abbia sentito un dolorino sul finale*


scherzi?

pellegri in rampa di lancio.
o baka falso nueve.....................................


----------



## Giofa (24 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scherzi?
> 
> pellegri in rampa di lancio.
> o baka falso nueve.....................................


Io l’ho visto accosciarsi, per questo faccio fatica a criticare pioli per non aver tolto Giroud (coi se e coi ma non si va da nessuna parte ma lui vedendolo tutti i giorni sa l’autonomia di Zlatan).
A Sassuolo mi gioco Pellegri dal primo minuto (o Leao con Krunic ala destra )


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io l’ho visto accosciarsi, per questo faccio fatica a criticare pioli per non aver tolto Giroud (coi se e coi ma non si va da nessuna parte ma lui vedendolo tutti i giorni sa l’autonomia di Zlatan).
> A Sassuolo mi gioco Pellegri dal primo minuto (o Leao con Krunic ala destra )


l'ho visto anche io ma sembrava più una posizione da stanchezza/vomito.
spesso si mette così.
speriamo bene.

io son stufo comunque. e sono stufo di ripetere che ci vuole uno esperto nella gestione della rosa, mica maldini, perchè non puoi avere 29 giocatori dei quali la metà son rottami. un po' di cervello santo dio.


----------

